# INCURSION at F Realms



## megamania (Jun 21, 2003)

I have decided to post my semi-weekly gaming group's activities here since we are about to get completely involved in the Githyanki attack.  I will begin with backstory then move to current times.  
My players are not known for role playing but roll play well enough.  If I had to describe them, I would call them mercenaries looking for easy money and/or treasure of a CN alignment.

BACKGROUND

We began 15 months ago as 1st level travelers that got involved in a Talona incident.  The preists led by a dragonish person worked with Black Dragons and Lizard folk in the Lizardman Marsh south of Waterdeep in Forgotten Realms.  They had a chance to stop a shipment of ppoisoned wine casks from reaching Daggerford but decided the town wasn't worth it.  Half the town was mutated into lizard manish creatures.

Following this, they accidently got got up with a Drow cleric/sorcerer working on averting a planar invasion she knew was to occur but not by whom, how,, where or why.  

The group was accidently ported to "The Collection".  This is a mass of land outside of time and space that reflects the events of the cosmos.  An Invasion was happening but the cause was still uncertain.  

Rather than solve it, they used a portal with an unknown location.  Hate to say it, but I decided to punish them and sent them to the 97th layer of the Abyss.  This layer is a red sand ruin of a world.  It is always dusk.  The entire layer once was a maze but but lays in ruin.  So there are broken maze like walls everywhere allowing for plenty of ambushes.  Name the poisoned vermin and it lived here as a Fiendish creature and often mixed with Dire.

After a few months and PCs here, they got out but landed back in the swamps with angry priests of Talonas.  Now at 6th level, they decided to stop the mutation poisons from going into Daggerford by 1-3 level creatures and priests.

Some fun I had with them included capturing them and stripping them of everything.  I mean everything.  Three of the five persons were running through the swamp either completely naked or only wearing a large fond on his front side.  The other fun I had at this time was this.  They found a rune inscribed finger bone in the mud of their pit.  They decided to keep it since it had to be magical.  It was.  It was a listening device.

Eventually they got away and escaped and fled to Waterdeep.  Here they sold their info to the highest bidding law and left after spending any money they had/stole.

They went north on a caravan which is where I will slow down to describe their adventures.


----------



## megamania (Jun 21, 2003)

Killed off/ run away players-

PLAYER ONE
Randal    human   
a ranger whom died on the third pit trap he found by walking into it

Randal II human 
killed by Lizard folk and feasted on

Jordon  human
Cleric of Lathander.  Killed by Lizard folk

Josey   1/2ling
psion.  quit after nearly dieing confronting an ogre by walking up to it thinking his AC made him (her) untouchable

Madaline   1/2 elf
psychic warrior
killed by demons in the Abyss

Jargan Grimstone  dwarf
cleric killed by Vagabond trolls

PLAYER TWO
Rogue (forget name)  human
killed by Lizardmen

Rogue II (it was the same as above) human
killed by Orc search and destroy party (hired by Preists of Talonas)

Bull   1/2 Orc
Fighter whom nearly went the distance.  He died fighting Vagabond chimpanzees and S Land's The Abondoned (Bigfoot)

PLAYER THREE
Ranger (forget name)   elf
Died on a pit trap  found later in a lizardman camp for dinner

Cleric (never finished character enough to name)  human
killed by Orcs

PLAYER FOUR
Barbarian 1/2 Orc
Died fighting Orges

Barbarian 1/2 Orc
Died fighting Ettin

Barbarian 1/2 orc (see a pattern here?)
Died fighting demons

PLAYER FOUR
Ranger/Fighter   Elf
Died fighting Orcs

Brute   1/2 orc
Barbarian/fighter killed by demons

Forget his name   human
Monk/Cleric died tried to impersonate a priest of Talonas.  Was working until he ordered the other priests to attack the Ogres guarding the gate entrance...THEIR gate entrance.


unnamed rogue  human
killed by Orcs and a large gator


----------



## megamania (Jun 21, 2003)

Current


PLAYER ONE
Krell      Human Barbarian
Crush it until it bleeds then crush it some more
PLAYER TWO
XOR      Human rogue / fighter
Archer and otherwise coward of group.  
PLAYER THREE
Conan  Gnome barbarian
Gets into the fight and tries well enough
PLAYER FOUR
Kree     Human  fighter / rogue
I rule!  I have a ring of invisibility!
PLAYER FIVE
NRG     Human Psychic Warrior
I'm better than all of you-  I just need to think it

and I'm running an NPC/PC
Xerra   Human mage
She is there to make sure the mercenary barbarians don't run out on the mage guild whom have recently hired them (see future story)


I relieze this seems like I don't like the players, I do.  It just seems they play the same thing and cardboard cutouts at that.

And if you're wondering...no.  None of them belong to EN World.  Half of them don't even use a computer.   Ages 25-34


----------



## megamania (Jun 21, 2003)

WHERE IS EVERYONE?  from May 2003


The group decided to head north from Waterdeep.  They spent the day haggling at the stores trying to buy the most expensive goods for as little as possible.  Bull, bull headed in fact as well as name was upset that merchant's would not buy his 6 Short Swords+1 for book value.  "I earned these pokerthings fairly in a fight against a six armed skeleton that breathed nasty sickly air!  I want what is coming to me!"  2000 gold later he goes to a new store to buy a magical Falchion similiar to one he had but lost fighting a large man eating lizard in the swamps.  No luck.

The group's cleric spent much of his day buying winter goods knowing the cold snow would begin soon.  He bought an extra blanket and wrap for his barbarian friend knowing he would spend money on one if a weapon was readily availible to buy instead.  He then prayed to his god.  The priests thought it strange to see a dwarf study under Pelor but his gold coins were welcome.

The two rogues of the group bought a few supplies and looked for horses.  They felt these were too expensive so they got jobs guarding a caravan heading for Ascott near the desert area.  It was a long trip but the money was good.

The other 1/2 Orc of the group, Brute, stayed inside much of his time.  He had claimed Bull's Demonic Armor when Bull was forced to strip from it in the jungles.  He loved the armor but knew normal folks didn't like the appearance of the armor.

Not overjoyed by the job they were signed into by the rogues, the group still went ahead with it and traveled north.  The caravan leader was so worried since there were constant Orc raids in the mountain passes at this time of year.  None occured.

The group left the caravan early in a small town just pass the mountains.  The caravan didn't want to waste their money if there were to be no attacks and the group didn't want to go further west then.

In the small town, they found few men which they liked the idea of at first.  They went to the tavern to drink before going West.  They heard stories here of how the orcs fled the mountains a few weeks ago.  The watch tower here was not heard from in the same few weeks.  The town sent a small group of warriors (the males) to investigate.  They have been missing for three weeks now.  The group was offered enough money to check it out.  A mage came to them later that afternoon and offered MORE money if they investigated the missing people from the watchtower.

"okay"  neglecting to tell the mages they were already doing that for the townsfolk.


----------



## megamania (Jun 22, 2003)

Continuing onward with the back-story of recent events leading to my version of Incursion-

As the group continued to backtrack they were very much more aware of the silence.  The inactivity of humanoids and even "normal" animals bothered them a little.  But money was money and lots of money is glorious.

They encountered a trade caravan when nearing the mountains once more.  They were much more concerned by the humanoid non-activity.  They also spoke of how the forest "laughed".  The guards had refused to sleep or rest until they were out of the forest area near the village.

The group laughed this away figuring on ghost stories to deter them from earning their money.  Then they got to the last large open space near the forest.  A bridge went over a river here.  A lone figure was seen watching them.  The figure walked under the bridge and disappeared.  Xor snuck up and checked it out.  He found no signs of activity here.  "That was strange."

They decided to defy the scare tactics and camped just inside the forest's edge.  During the third watch a lone figure was seen watching them.  The party was awakened and they confronted the man.  He said his name was "John" and he was walking that way- (pointing to the direction of Ascott).  

Suspicious, Bull asked where  specifically.  When he got an answer that seemed vague to him, he KOed "John".  Jargan couldn't believe the actions of his barbariac friend.  "Why?" demanded.

He was vague and seemed lost.  He avoided answering my questions and I didn't like him.  He said this in a voice that asked for no judging.

Xor tied "John" up to a tree very carefully. (24 total)  They continued to discuss the person known as John when they came to find John missing.  The ropes were not cut or untied.  There was little disturbance in the forest floor to track.  It appeared Bull was somewhat correct.  There was more to John that it appeared.

End of that session


----------



## megamania (Jun 22, 2003)

Still wondering about the enigma known only as John, the group continued into the forest.  The caravan was correct.  Even the birds avoided the area.  The only sound was that of the winter winds building for the season.

The next day the group found John again.  Bull charged him and demanded information.  John didn't know who they were anf found himself killed by Bull.  "I hate this!" he snarled.  Xor knew there was something very special about this "John".  Jargan began to feel Bull needed to chill and let Xor lead.  The others just sat back for the ride.

That night was VERY unsettling.  They could see the watch tower high up in the mountains.  As it became dark, a faint glow was visible around it.  Similiar to the Northern Lights but located directly above the tower.

Then it began.  Laughing.  Sort of.  It was high-pitched.  It was either laughter or a chatter of sorts.  Jargan awoke everyone quickly.  Xor could barely watch it.  Something...no many somethings were coming in fast on the ground and swinging through the trees.  The wave came in fast and hard.  50+ fast moving monkey-like creatures came into the camp.  They tore into the gtroup ganging up on them.  Bull with his Keen Falchion was in his glory.  Jargan had trouble getting the room to ask for divine aid.  The others were overwhelmed.

Then loud thudding could be heard.  Just as suddenly it was heard it disappeared.  Then two creatures similiar to the legendary "Bigfoot" arrived-  flying!  They went after Brute whom had just cleared his foes and was looking to help the rogue.  The punishment he took nearly killed him.  The large beast's hands were glowing as they struck him.  It seemed like everytime he was hit they got better.  Madaline recognized it as psionics.

Bloodied and in desperate need of Jargan, the group defeated the hairy beasts, large and small.  The laughter stopped at least.
'Course they still couldn't sleep.

Welcome to the beginning of the end.


----------



## megamania (Jun 22, 2003)

In case you are curious at what I was using, they are called Vagabonds.  These creatures are psionic and have many unique abilities.  They can "ride" in the mind of a host.  The host isn't even aware of the Vagabond.  They can take on the form of low powered creatures.  Thus why John will be reappearing regularly.  He is a "mimiced" warrior from the village.  Then the scarest ability.  They can possess and animate dead.  When they do this, it heals itself of all injuries and maintains it's natural and learned abilities and skills.

The first invasion has vagabond troopers that have possessed creatures from Scarred Lands and brought them here.  As of when I am writing this, they still don't understand what they have gotten involved in.


----------



## megamania (Jun 23, 2003)

To speed things up a bit, The next day went by and they encountered two Trolls and more of these creatures at night.  This time there were fatalities within the group.  Bull was killed for one. Maddy, the group's Psy Warrior died also.  About four "Johns" died also.  At this point, the party pushed to reach the tower the next day.  Now evn the day time was becoming colder.  Thick fog grew and complicated things for them.

It was a short session since one of the players (driver for four) had a car appointment to go to that day.  We at 9:30am since most of us work either 2nd or 3rd shifts.  The other just kinda bums about working as required with parents and own business.


The session ended with seeing several possible Giants at the base of 100ft tall cliffs.  At the top of the cliffs was the tower complete with high walls.  Another giant was here guarding.  The only ways up was the giants or taking a single narrow trail up to it which was certain to be watched.


----------



## megamania (Jun 24, 2003)

SPECACULAR DEATH SEQUENCES FORTH COMING>  SCENES TOO GRISLY FOR THE RIGHT MINDED>  GAMERS MAY CONTINUE.

Okay-  this is a simple version of what happened.  They storm the tower but going up the exposed long trail.  First they run into Vagabonded Trolls.  No biggy, they handled that well but I got them to use up some of their heat/fire spells (can't allow them to have those for Frost Giants!)

Next they run into about 30 orcs.  No biggy since they are 9-10th level at this point and except for two Vagabonded orcs, they are the standard type.  They let the bosses escape so as to kill off more Orcs (getting no points of EXP for it).  They reliese their mistake once they heard the Orc leaders call to the guards on the wall.  The tower has been alerted to their presence.  So what they reply and go for the front gate.

The Frost Giants below are steadily climbing up the cliff.  They don't see this.  About 6 "Johns" ready their bows at the front gate.  Inside...well that's a surprise.

Xor backtracks once Bull and Brute are shot at.  jargan trying his dwarven plate mailed best to scatter as two large boulders are bowled through the open gate narrowly missing the preoccupied party members.  

At this time, the two remaining staggalers from a previous warrior party arrive.  They want in and were hiding to scout the place.  They are Keth and a short lived elf.

The battle is a stand still until the frostgiants from below arrive.  The archers stop in fear of hitting their own forces.  Bull and Brute try to force the giants off the cliff edge before they can stand up.  No good.  Keth is battered hard.  Jargan even harder.

Unknown to them, there is a vagabonded frost giant inside.  He climbs over the far wall and moves around using the wall for cover.  Brute finishes off his foe.  He feels invulnible within his Demon armor.

DEATH SCENE

The Leader charges up his boulders with psionic energy then steps out.  "Oh-  a new giant to kill"

He crits on Boulder #1  nearly killing him outright.  He gets a 19 on his next strike!  Feeling bad that he will proberly die, I say "roll a d20.  A "1" and you are shot off the cliff edge.  Anything else and you live."  The entire party moans as a "1" is rolled.  Specacular!   Hit twice but psychokinetically charged boulders thrown by a frost giant at about only 50ft range.  One crits and the other tosses him off of a 100ft cliff.

At this point, the party knows they did this ALL WRONG. but it is too late.  Jargan dies next before the leader is brought down.
Xor finishes off the archers and the remainder of the two groups limp into the walled courtyard of the tower.  Inside are a robed figure, and two Johns holding a female.  The robed figure breaks away and runs to the glowing tower.  The Johns loosen their grips on the woman whom breaks free.  She crunches on John's foot with the heel of her shoe and breaks the nose of the second.

As she is ranting about killing them over and over with magic if she had some the robed figure escapes by using a portal.  The glow dies down and they head back.


----------



## megamania (Jun 24, 2003)

Using a scrying device given to them (and they forgot about) they contact the mage guild to let them know what has happened and that they have rescued the mage- Xerra.

The scrying device works but the mage on the otherside is VERY busy.  "Shadows and creatures are attacking the city!  Come at once!"

They all look at each other.  They have to come at once since they won't get paid otherwise.

On the way back, they stop at the village.  It has been completely destroyed.  They continue onward to Ascott and find it a city aflame and heavily damaged.  But the people defended it.

The party is put to work putting out fires and rebuilding walls for defense.  That night, they go to the tavern where a meeting is taking place hosted by the town leaders and the Mage guild survivors.

The attack came from the nearby desert-  not the mountains.  What the group dealt with was a scouting party or seperate force.  Word has it that many other villages were attacked also.  Something must be done!

A bald tatooed human whom is more arrogant that most elves presents himself.  He agrees to investigate.  He flashes something on his collar to the head people.  The party miss it.  They know he did something since suddenly he is the savior and they are mercenary scum.  Scum has pride I guess.  We will join him and trek into the desert say Keth, Kree and Xor.
[Kree human NOT elf  sorry]

A gnome in back comes forward.  I am Conan and I too will join you.   

As will I.  Someone needs to direct these barbarians says Xerra.

So, the current party is set and ready.

Keth, Xor, Conan, Xerra, Kree and the bald guy goes by NRG (Energy to the barbariac mercenaries).

Almost caught up to current moment!


----------

